# Ecstasy is Not Christianity



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 21, 2010)

http://heidelblog.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/heidelcast-21-feb-2010.mp3

Concern about dead formalism or ritualism is legitimate but we should not think that because a religious service is emotionally or psychologically satisfying or that because one has a certain kind of ecstasy that one has escaped dead formalism. There is a solution for dead formalism and that solution might not be what you think it is.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 21, 2010)

My son Daniel appreciated this very much Dr. Clark. Thanks. BTW, he said you were very easy to listen to.


----------

